#ubuntu-pe 2008-10-13
<akagogo> hola chicos xD
<akagogo> entre despues de tiempo
<akagogo> una pregunta, alguien sabe como puedo usar 2 mouse en una compu
<akagogo> y cada uno a velocidades diferentes
<Genelyk> :s
<Genelyk> tienes un moouse usb y otro serial  o ps2 ?
<akagogo> claro
<akagogo> lo puedo hacer por comandos
<akagogo> con xset cambiar la velocidad a cada rato
<akagogo> pero seria mas practico cada mouse a velocidad distinta
<Genelyk> plop
<Genelyk> se cerro :S
<Morell> Hola todos...
<Genelyk> olaz Morell
<Morell> qué tal?
<Genelyk> aki pos pensando en kerer acerun evento en mi insti
<Genelyk> vino un representante de microsoft y nos dijo para optener  soft de microsfot con licencia estudiantil y de paso formar nuestra celula .net
<Morell> están muy activos los microsoft...
<Morell> están ofreciendo bastante información para aprender su .NET
<Morell> qué software te han ofrecido?
<Genelyk> server y para programar
<Genelyk>  no le tome mucha atencion
<Genelyk> eraun seminario de vista
<Morell> :-)
<Genelyk> http://krlos25.wordpress.com/   uno igual donde dice evento gratiuto d
<Genelyk> ta abajo
<Morell> y estas pensando hacer un evento de software libre?
<Genelyk> see
<Morell> ok...
<Genelyk> pero solo lo toy pensando
<Genelyk> kiero  q sea algo corto 2 horas o 3
<Morell> y que falta para que se haga?
<Genelyk> en la noche  xD! de 6 a 9
<Genelyk> am eso
<Genelyk> mañana voy habla con el jefe de mi departamento  de espcialidad es  hincha azerrimo de windows
<Genelyk> xD!"
<Morell> ummm...
<Genelyk> wajajaja
<Genelyk> no se
<Morell> :-)
<Genelyk> capaz no kiere y mi idea se ase agua
<Genelyk> la vez pasada tuvimos un evento sobre  ubuntu , pero el costo era de 25 soles
<Genelyk> :S , yo todos los eventos q fui de ubuntu eran gratis xD!
<Morell> se deber tratar que sean gratis...
<Morell> hay que ampliar la base de usuarios...
<Genelyk>  aja
<Morell> hay que dar a conoce los beneficios del software libre...
<Genelyk> pero  tuvieron unos 30 asistentes
<Genelyk> es algo
<Genelyk> un tk me paso de makinaa
<Genelyk> xd
<Genelyk> xubuntu  8.10 me esperaa
<Morell> http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/111887/Music/Caravanacid/patas_de_trapo_-_Ubuntu_Intrepid.ogg
<Morell> uno de los ganadores del “Ubuntu Free Culture Showcase”
<Genelyk> se supone q el aptitude es mas facil de manejar q el  apt-get
<Genelyk> pero no me funciona bin
<Morell> has instalado xubuntu?
<Morell> en qué máquina?
<Genelyk> en una pentiubn 3
<Genelyk> xD!
<Genelyk> no me funciona bien  por q no se usarlo
<Morell> pues suele ocurrir... :_)
<Genelyk> se supone q al presionar ALT la tecla q activa la opcion debe  sombrearse pero no lo aswe
<Genelyk> seri via  apt-get
<Morell> yo tengo mi primera pc botada.. es una pII...no se qué distribución ponerle....
<Genelyk> fluxbuntu
<Genelyk> o antixmepis
<Genelyk> usa blackbox
<Morell> si hay varias tendré que ir probando... a ver cual le calza mejor... pues solo tiene 64 Mby de memoria... y aun no creo poder optimizar el sistema yo mismo..
<VulKnO> Morell: en q la quieres usar tu PII
<Morell> pues como complemento de mi pc actual para ir probando redes...
<VulKnO> instala la server q no tiene interfaz
<VulKnO> y tu le agregas lo basico, para q no sature el uso de tu memoria ram
<Morell> ajá puede ser...
<VulKnO> hay interfacessimples como la openbox o la blackbox, sino dejalo en x.org
<Morell> como quien voy aprendiendo más de los comandos.... en consola...
<Morell> me dices que instale el Ubuntu Server?
<Genelyk> o el jeos
<Genelyk> xD1
<VulKnO> yo tengo la server + xfce4
<Genelyk> asu
<Morell> si por que ya me dió pena verla allí botada.... es una dell p2 pero está enterita...
<Genelyk> soy reciclador de pcs
<Genelyk>  mi 486 funciona aun, solo q no tiene disco duro y no se donde poner la lectoa
<VulKnO> y la server si quieres le instalas el apache + php +manejador de base de datos y te abres un puerto, listo ya tienes un miniserver
<Morell> pasu...
<Morell> no tienes espacio para colocar la lectora o no tiene conector?
<Genelyk> no tiene conector IDE la placa
<VulKnO> un disco usb ddr, le hará?
<Morell> disco usb ddr?
<VulKnO> si  eso estan saliendo recien, y son decuenta memorias ram, son rapidas, pero muy delicadas
<Genelyk> jajaja
<Genelyk> mi placa no tiene pa usb
<Genelyk> es una placa antigua
<Genelyk> su procesador es  486 de 66 mhz
<Morell> es lo que iba a decir....
<VulKnO> je
<Genelyk> es  su  nieto de la  comodore 64
<Morell> tendrías que copiar el instalador en el disco duro, arrancar con disquetera...
<Genelyk> asu mare
<Morell> bueno primero conseguirle un HD
<VulKnO> jajaja mas facil compra otra.
<Genelyk> si ps
<VulKnO> las PIV estan ufff regaladas
<Genelyk> ya no existen
<Morell> en dónde?
<VulKnO> donde q?
<Morell> en que parte las están vendiendo...
<Genelyk> en wilson
<Genelyk> solo ai de segunda
<Genelyk>  ahora todo es full pentiun dual core
<Morell> ah shaa...
<Morell> pues si....
<Genelyk> en la  tarde compre la compu de mi amio,   core 2 duo de 2.53 ghz con 3gb de ram 250 de DD, placa intel d31pg 128 video integrado con LCD sansung 19!
<Genelyk> a 2020 soles
<Morell> pasu... yo quiero un monitor plano...
<Genelyk> plano uhmm
<Genelyk> y no sabes
<Genelyk> iva a jalar  inter de su vecino del frente
<Genelyk>  yo le dije  compra 60 mtres e cable
<Genelyk> y su hermano dijo no no mejor solo 40
<Genelyk> 60 es mucho
<Genelyk> entonces lo compro 40 y cuando  lo kisieron poner
<Genelyk> faltaba
<Genelyk> xD1
<Morell> se quedó corto....
<VulKnO> yo casi compro una c2d a 1400 soles
<VulKnO> me falto tiempo
<VulKnO> la vendio en la mañana y yo consegui el money en la tarde
<Morell> piña..
<VulKnO> casi lloro, pero ahora tengo una laptop
<Morell> qué marca?
<Morell> modelo?
<VulKnO> compaq presiario V3418LA
<Morell> y por qué esa?
 * VaC|0 saluda a tod@s
<Morell> Holas VaC|0
<VaC|0> hola Morell
<VulKnO> por q mela vendian a bajo costo
<Morell> cuánto te costó?
<VulKnO> hi Vac|0
<Genelyk> hi V
<Genelyk> hi VaC|0
<VulKnO> 1000 soles
<VaC|0> hi Genelyk
<VaC|0> saludos VulKnO
<Genelyk>  q te cuentaz
<VaC|0> descargando mandriva2009
<Genelyk> ches
<Genelyk> q envidia
<Morell> 1000 soles? nueva?
<VulKnO> es AMD, de 120 DD, 1gb ram, DVD+-RW, nvidia 128mb
<Morell> si ya lo vi....
<Genelyk> yo keria  bajarlo, pero me entere q  en el internet donde hago mi laboratorio de linux (cabina donde travago ) va  cerrar
<VaC|0> :o
<VaC|0> y porque cerraran Genelyk
<VulKnO> je piña
<Genelyk> el xico q  es administrador, de la cabina se va  de viaje
<Genelyk> me kedaria  yo pero , estudiode noche
<Genelyk> grrr..
<Genelyk> voy a extraniar las makinas
<Morell> alguien que te apolle?
<Genelyk>  aki cada makina tiene un linux diferente
<VaC|0> y de cuales tienes
<Genelyk> tengo  opensuse 11 con  kde 3.5.10
<Genelyk> slackware 12.1 con kde y xfce
<Genelyk> tengo mint 5 xfce
<Genelyk> tengo ubuntu 7.10 y la  7.04 en diferentes makinas
<Genelyk> y en  una tengo un intento de gentoo , q nunk pude hacer fucionar
<VaC|0> esta bueno el muestrario
<VulKnO> mis amigos, quien sabe uml?
<VaC|0> lo estaba aprendiendo, pero por falta de tiempo lo deje en standby :S
<Genelyk> UML es disenio de diagramas
<Genelyk> ??
<Genelyk> y aka tengo a la joya de la corona Xubuntu 8.10
<eperemax> disculpen
<eperemax> tengo un problema ahora con mi ubuntu
<eperemax> cuando le estaba dando el permiso de sudo chmod 666 /dev/vboxdrv
<eperemax> para el funcionamiento de la maquina virtual
<eperemax> le dicte mal a un compañero
<eperemax> lo que sucedio
<eperemax> fue de que la pantalla se desconfiguro
<eperemax> y tuve que reiniciar mi maquina
<eperemax> y cuando volvi
<eperemax> ya no entraba
<eperemax> se habia estancado
<eperemax> decia en algunos mensages en la pantalla faild
<eperemax> faild
<eperemax> alguien sabe
<eperemax> como arreglar este percance??¿
<eperemax> alguien sabe como solucionar
<eperemax> este problema??¡
<rNyP_> pues yo no!
<eperemax> parece que mi compañero entro en modo root
<eperemax> el sintoma fue que todos los iconos se volvieron blancos
<eperemax> y se desconfiguro la pantalla
<eperemax> alguien sabe pls
<eperemax> como arreglar esto
<eperemax> ??¿
<rNyP_> no hay un método de arreglarlo con alguna herramienta que te puedes buscar desde google?
<eperemax> mmm??¡
<rNyP_> es decir entró de frente a instalar y no como prueba?
<rNyP_> :S
<eperemax> no es eso
<eperemax> mira entra normal
<eperemax> pero cuando entra
<eperemax> no entra al entorno grafico
<eperemax> por ejemplo
<eperemax> entro al entorno de modo root
<eperemax> normal
<eperemax> ctrl+alt+F2
<eperemax> entra
<eperemax> lo mismo
<eperemax> que a otros entornos
<eperemax> pero en el entorno grafico no entra
<eperemax> le dicte a mi pata que pusiera sudo chmod 666 /dev/vboxdrv
<eperemax> para ya sabes darle permiso a la maquina virtual
<eperemax> pero de algun modo se desconfiguro el entorno grafico
<eperemax> y ahora no entra  a ello
<eperemax> derrepente al digitar sudo chmod ....?
<eperemax> habra hecho algo malo
<eperemax> derrepente me pueden dar una pista ps
<RoAk> eperemax: has agregado tu usuario al grupo del virtual box?
<eperemax> si loko
<eperemax> normal llevo cuatro meses usandolo
<eperemax> si no que le digo a mi pata que le pusiera ese permiso
<eperemax> le dicte sudo chmod 666 /dev/vboxdrv
<eperemax> pero hasta sudo chmod 666
<eperemax> me hizo caso
<eperemax> pero despues
<eperemax> no se que habra digitado
<eperemax> lo es cierto que la maquina perdio sus atributos de pantalla
<eperemax> por ejemplo todos los iconos aparecian como royos de biblia
<eperemax> algo asi
<rNyP_> pues naa, los fuertes ya se fueron, los que sabían más
<eperemax> shuuuuu
<eperemax> pero sabes al menos como entrar al entorno grafico
<eperemax> o como o una manera de reiniciar el sistema
<eperemax> algo que recupere
<rNyP_> que te digo no es por nada, yo vine a tratar de aprender más por que no sé nada todavía
<rNyP_> soy como un bb que esta aprendiendo a hablar en el linux
<lokitosamax> hola
<lokitosamax> alguien sabe como recuperar tu login
<lokitosamax> es que no se pero se me ha olvidado
<lokitosamax> y no puedo entrar a mi entorno root para poder solucionar un problema pls alguien que ayude ps
<lokitosamax> es que cuando me voy a consola
<lokitosamax> y me pide login
<lokitosamax> no lo recuerdo
<lokitosamax> alguien sabe como recuperarlo
<lokitosamax> y si ya no puedo alguien sabe como recuperarlo con un live cd
<lokitosamax> nadie sabe como recuperar mi login
<lokitosamax> para poder ingresar a modo consola
<lokitosamax> ??¡¡
<lokitosamax> es que no se que ha pasado con mi entorno grafico de mi maquina
<lokitosamax> y la unica manera de poder reestablcerlo es entrar de modo consola
<lokitosamax> pero pongo mi login de inicio
<lokitosamax> pero no me funka
<lokitosamax> que puedo hacer??¿
<luis14> hola
<xander21c> Holas
<xander21c> Les comento que ya tenemos sede para Ibex Party :)
<rNyP_> qué ventajas tengo si uso linux y no windows?
<rNyP_> o por qué debería usar linux y no windows?
<xander21c>  rNyP_: las ventajas son muchas dependiendo de que angulo lo veas
<xander21c> te recomiento esta pagina, esta muy sencilla y facil de entender http://www.obtengalinux.org/
<iap2001> Hola
<mib_jtfkqd> hola
<mib_jtfkqd> nesecito su ayuda con un problema que tengo con ubuntu
<VulKnO> hi 5 +ChanServ
<Morell> Hola todos...
#ubuntu-pe 2008-10-14
<mib_q4us56> Hola a todos , he instalado ubuntu pero tengo un problema y no se como resolverlo
<mib_q4us56> yo hago paginas web y trabajo con frames , pero al abrir una con openoffice este lo sustituye por images
<xander21c> que herramienta usabas en Windows?
<mib_q4us56> usaba  varias incluso el openoffice para windows creando los frames con la opcion insert floating frame
<xander21c> no deberias tener problemas
<mib_q4us56> eso crei yo , pero no las abre
<xander21c> reviza aca: http://www.tutorialsforopenoffice.org/tutorial/Frames.html
<xander21c> y aqui : http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/Documentation/OOoAuthors_User_Manual/Writer_Guide/Working_with_frame_styles
<xander21c> capaz te falta alguna cosa
<xander21c> no he hecho frames con ooo ,pero capaz eso te ayuda
<mib_q4us56> gracias por el link pero las pagians estan correctas las abre bien el firefox
<mib_q4us56> creo que es un problema con la codificacion del utf8
<mib_q4us56> ya he tenido probleams con el utf8 cuando le daba al ktts algun texto convertia algi¡unos caracteres a signos
<xander21c> si se ven correctamente en ff
<mib_q4us56> si , claro se ven correctamente en firefox
<mib_q4us56> otro asunto que podria arrojar luz sobre el asunto , cuando uso el openoffice de otra distrbucion linux  como kurumin linux 7.0 el open office si abre los frames flotantes
<mib_q4us56> lamentablemente en esa distro no reconoce el moden y otros hardwares
<mib_q4us56> lo que si hace muy bien el ubuntu
<xander21c> q version de ooo trae esa distro (kurumin)
<mib_q4us56> casi siempre es la ultima disponible
<xander21c> humm
<mib_q4us56> no creo que sea problema de versiones del oo
<mib_q4us56> creo que el problema esta en la codificacion del ubuntu 7 y 8
<mib_q4us56> porque otro asunto el primer ubuntu que salio no habia ese problema
<xander21c> puede ser,
<xander21c> cuestion de investigar,
<xander21c> bueno fugo
<xander21c> nos leemos
<mib_q4us56> una pregunta mas
<mib_q4us56> cmo hace para reporar un bug , quiero decir para que los de canoncal lo prueben antes de de lazen el nuevo ubuntu 9
<mib_q4us56> quisiera reportar est problema ali para que ellos los verifiquen
<brillantejcoh> Juanpe: las
<Juanpe> las brillantejcoh
<Juanpe> oe bien maleao medina con bacalla jajaja
<brillantejcoh> tremendo roche man
<brillantejcoh> Juanpe: que no le enseñaste bien ps, tu ambito no fue muy bien recibido
<Juanpe> jaja
<Juanpe> oe que yo no tengo q enseñarle nada
<brillantejcoh> seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Juanpe> excepto conciencia y honradez consigo mismo
<brillantejcoh> ni tu te lo crees
<Juanpe> el ya ta grandecito
<Juanpe> como para ser responsable de lo que hace
<Juanpe> jeje
<brillantejcoh> hummm, Juanpe
<Juanpe> aunque si lo pense pero por lo que conozco ya no tiene caso
<brillantejcoh> Juanpe: que tal con los mime de squid
<Juanpe> pos ahi masomenos
<Juanpe> recien toy viendo esa vaina
<brillantejcoh> ta q tengo uno que me tiene inchao
<Juanpe> que pasa no lo bloquea?
<brillantejcoh> y es q es uno que tiene mail en terra y no puedo hacer que pueda tener acceso
<brillantejcoh> :(
<Juanpe> pon todos los mimes que quieras bloquear en un archivo
<brillantejcoh> sip ya tan
<Juanpe> mmm
<brillantejcoh> pero ese mime desata ya que usa increiblemente exeS
<Juanpe> juas
<Juanpe> application/octet-stream
<Juanpe> ese lo tienes que dejar pasar si quieres los exe
<brillantejcoh> eso es precisamente lo q no quiero no dejar pasar los exes
<Juanpe> aunq tb pasarian los .bin, .dms, .lha, .lzh, .class, .so, .dll, .scr
<brillantejcoh> :( vez
<Juanpe> a no quieres dejar pasarlos
<Juanpe> application/octet-stream
<brillantejcoh> estan bloqados
<Juanpe> bloquea ese pero se bloquean el resto tb
<brillantejcoh> solo quiero dejar pasar al maldito mail de terra
<Juanpe> mmm
<Juanpe> jeje
<Juanpe> cambia de correo :P
<brillantejcoh> no uso esas coudeces
<Juanpe> jeje
<brillantejcoh> es de un profe,  jode y como ya te imaginaras son las eminencias postgrado
<Juanpe> dile que use gmail que terra es un azco
<Juanpe> :D
<brillantejcoh> gmail  un asco -.-
<Juanpe> que es una directiva de seguridad :P
<brillantejcoh> seguro que te adivinaron el passw Juanpe :P
<Juanpe> todo es cuestion de saber convencer al luser :P
<brillantejcoh> eso manes no entienenden
<Juanpe> jeje
<brillantejcoh> las P3L|C4N0
<xander21c> Holas
<P3L|C4N0> o/ brillantejcoh
<brillantejcoh> las xander21c
<xander21c> alguien sabe a que se debe esto? http://paste.ubuntu.com/57470/
<nxvl> a que cancelaste el apt-get update
<nxvl> y a que tienes tu sistema en castellano
<nxvl> :D
<nxvl> solcuiona" sudo apt-get update
<nxvl> and be happy
<xander21c> nxvl: ya lo hice he igual
<nxvl> tas cagado entonces
<nxvl> :D
<xander21c> :P
<xander21c> probare en un rato
<xander21c> nxvl, ya tengo un auditorio y lab en la UTP para 15 de nov :) de 9hrs a 13hrs
<nxvl> \o/
<nxvl> yo no voy a estar
<nxvl> :D
 * xander21c knows 
<nxvl> i'm a rockstar now!
<xander21c> :P
<xander21c> Holas
<xander21c> alguien recuerda que hacer cuando sale este error en apache2?
<xander21c> http://localhost/
<xander21c> este .: 44: Can't open /etc/apache2/envvars
<nxvl> revisar /etc/apache2/envvars
<xander21c> nxvl: no existe
<nxvl> he ahi tu problem
<xander21c> tienes un ejemplo alli o el contenido standar?
<nxvl> en la nia 44 del apache2.conf debe haber una referencia a ese archivo
<xander21c> apache2.conf it's gone,
<xander21c> lo raro es q al reinstalar no los regenera
<nxvl> sudo apt-get remove --purge ; sudo apt-get install apache2
<nxvl> son conf files, apt no los va a borrar a menos q le digas que lo haga, ni los va a tratar de chancar a menos que tenga en su base de datos que los borro
<nxvl> dpkg is smart
<xander21c> nxvl: digamos q borre la carpeta apache2 con sudo, a donde va a parar el archivo??
<nxvl> a ningun lado
<nxvl> desinstala apache
<nxvl> con sudo apt-get remove --purge
<nxvl> luego dale un apt-get autoremove --purge
<nxvl> para que limpie todo
<nxvl> y vuelve a instalar
<xander21c> not working
<nxvl> apache-common?
<nxvl> apache2.2-common
<xander21c> ya esta, pero probare de nuevo
<nxvl> reinstala apache & friends
<nxvl> luego desintalalos con --purge
<nxvl> y reinstala
<xander21c> apache2.2-common no lo jalaba bien,
<xander21c> ya esta
<xander21c> thanks
<xander21c> listo ahora seguire con php5 para q funke :)
<xander21c> alguien Alli??
<redrebel> ?
<xander21c> redrebel: un favor puedes ver este form?? http://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?key=pKs5937xeiqHSozbAhzKZQw
<redrebel> ya
<redrebel> lo veo
<xander21c> ok :)
#ubuntu-pe 2008-10-15
<rNyP_> cuanto apuestas?
<rNyP_> plop! lo lamento, hubo una confusión!
<mib_xhlfc8> hola una pregunat tengo una pentium 4 r con memoria ram de 256 quisiera saber
<mib_xhlfc8> si con eso puedo instaalr el ubuntu
<mib_xhlfc8> mi pentium es de el año 2006
<RoAkSoAx> mib_xhlfc8, si normal
<mib_xhlfc8> pero segun algunos requisitos pide 64bits
<mib_xhlfc8> y creo que mi ordenador en penium es de 32
<mib_xhlfc8> quiero instalr la ultima version ubuntu
<nxvl> la de 64bits pide 64 bits
<nxvl> la de 32 pide 32
<nxvl> :D
<RoAkSoAx> mib_xhlfc8, exacto.. es como dice nxvl :P
<nxvl> lo que si creo que pide es 512 de ram
<nxvl> peor puedes instalar xubuntu
<nxvl> esa si correo
<nxvl> corre*
<P3L|C4N0> mib_xhlfc8,  recomendable 512MB de RAM a + (podria ir un poco lento precisamente con la última versión)
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, que de nuevas? ya te quitaste a brasil?
<nxvl> nop
<nxvl> el 29
<nxvl> justo para halloween nos vamos
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, a suave, quienes mas se quitan ahi?
<nxvl> \o/
<nxvl> ya soy parte de motu-sru
<nxvl> solo falta que me den los accesos
<nxvl> diego
<nxvl> y creo que vily
<nxvl> y daniel yucra
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, que hay pe en brazil?
<nxvl> latinoware
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, diego va por gnome, tu por ubuntu, y los demas? por webeo?? haha
<nxvl> daniel xq es medio que parte de la organizacion o algo asi
<nxvl> vily xq... ya me olvide xq
<nxvl> pero el anho pasado fue
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, tu expones creo?
<nxvl> sep
<nxvl> el 1ro
<mib_xhlfc8> mm tengo xubuntu 8.4 ese si puede darle a mi pc?
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, xvre.. hubiese ido a webear con uds :P
<mib_xhlfc8> entonces si tengo ubuntu 7.10 ese no puede darle
<RoAkSoAx> mib_xhlfc8, si xubuntu 8.04
<mib_xhlfc8> entonces ubuntu ay de 64 y 32
<nxvl> Hay
<manolo> hola quisiera saber si ay ubuntu para 32 bits la ultima version de 8.04
<P3L|C4N0> si
<manolo> como puedo saber que mi ubuntu es de 32 o de 64
<manolo> pues en la pagina oficial solo baje la primera opcion
<P3L|C4N0> http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04.1/
<P3L|C4N0> en realidad debe leer mejor
<P3L|C4N0> en esta direccion http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download te pregunta que version deseas
<manolo> yo baje la que dcie standar
<manolo> esa es de 32 bits?
<manolo> y una pregunta tengo una pentium 4 de hace 3 años que version de ubuntu me recomienda ya que tengo memoria ram de 256
#ubuntu-pe 2008-10-16
<VulKnO> hola
<blackangel> hola chicos que tal
<blackangel> quiero crear un canal irc para mi comunidad
<RoAkSoAx> blackangel, /join #nombre-de-tu-canal
<RoAkSoAx> y luego lo registras /msg chanserv register
<blackangel> ok mi amigo gracias
<blackangel> disculpen se me cerro la ventana y no pude ver el ultimo comando para crear mi canal irc
<blackangel> RoAkSoAx: podras decirmelo nuevamente
<RoAkSoAx> blackangel, /msg chanserv register #nombre-de-tu-canal
<RoAkSoAx> esto lo tienes que hacer cuando estes con @ dentro tu canal
<blackangel> ok
<blackangel> uuuhhhmmm no entender esa parte
<blackangel> ahorita hago el /join #nombre
<blackangel> y luego salgo solo yo
<RoAkSoAx> blackangel, si, ahora dale /msg chanserv register #nombre-de-tu-canal
<blackangel> me salio : you are not logged in
<blackangel> q hago RoAkSoAx
<blackangel> o ahi ya sta
<RoAkSoAx> blackangel, tienes que registrar tu nick primero
<blackangel> uuhhhmmm
<blackangel> y como hago eso mi estimado
<blackangel> como me registro
<RoAkSoAx> blackangel, /msg nickserv help
<RoAkSoAx> y te dirá como
<blackangel> eso lo hago aqui mismo
<RoAkSoAx> si
<blackangel> ok
<blackangel> bueno amigo parece q ya lo hice
<blackangel> RoAkSoAx: ya hice todo y me vuelve a salir el mismo error
<RoAkSoAx> blackangel, creas tu nick con nickserv, te logeas y luego registars el canal
<blackangel> ya cree el nick
<blackangel> creo q soy demasiado bruto
<blackangel> esto es lo q hecho: /msg nickserv REGISTER blackboy1306 blackboy1306@gmail.com
<manolo> hola alguien resuelva mi problem
<manolo> instalndo xubuntu ni bien cargo me pide este comando
<manolo> sudo command roots $
<manolo> alguien que me ayude
<nxvl> como instalando?
<nxvl> despues de la instalacion o al cargar la instalacion?
<manolo> no cargando al instalacion
<manolo> osea cuando booteo sale el idioma despues instalar xubuntu y despues carga yd espues me sale una pantalla negra con comandos
<manolo> dodne sale sudo <command>
<nxvl> mmm, no esta reconociendo bien tu tajeta de video
<manolo> que es lo q tengo que hacer
<nxvl> tu nada
<nxvl> el instalador
<nxvl> q tajeta de video es?
<manolo> plug and paly via/536 unicrohme lgp
<nxvl> una via y no la reconoce
<nxvl> mmm
<nxvl> debes necesitar algun tipo de opciones extra de video
<nxvl> no puedes bootear como livecd?
<nxvl> en vez de seleccionar instalar, selecciona la primera opcion
<manolo> si lo puse y sale configuara targeta pues me da una configuracion minima de video
<manolo> al entrar busco el tipo de monitor y el modelo
<nxvl> ta bien, es mejor que nada
<manolo> pero no entra se queda en negro la pantalla
<nxvl> tienes como tener ese livecd conectado a internet?
<manolo> si
<nxvl> ya
<nxvl> pega el contenido de /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nxvl> en pastebin
<nxvl> no floodees el canal
<manolo> no entiendo como conectado a internet el live cd
<manolo> y donde lo pego en pastebin?
<nxvl> levantas el livecd en una pc y te conectas a internet
<nxvl> no dijiste que si lo tenias?
<manolo> a ok tengo el live cd osea pego en mi pc el live cd?
<nxvl> ah!?
<nxvl> estas en windows o en xubuntu?
<manolo> en windows
<nxvl> entonces entra de nuevo desde xubuntu
<manolo> eso es lo que quiero entrar a xubuntu pero ni entro por la configuracion de pantalla
<nxvl> pero no que si levanta?
<manolo> m no
<nxvl> entonces como entras a buscar el tipo de monitor y modelo?
<rnYp_> hola nxvl
<rnYp_> disculpame, pero no recuerdo quien me dio una web donde se leía de windows y linux
<rnYp_> tal vez lo sepas
<nxvl> michael lo mando a la lista creo
<rnYp_> la web hablaba, del "por que no windows"
<rnYp_> bueno lo que pasa es que la perdí, no la terminé de leer por problemas x
<rnYp_> lo tienes?
<nxvl> esta en la lista
<rnYp_> cuál lista?
<rnYp_> topic?
<nxvl> no se
<nxvl> chequea en tu correo
<rnYp_> ahh, lo siento, pero yo no estoy en ningún club o algo así
<nxvl> huh!?
<rnYp_> sólo me conecté aquí para saber un poco mas de linux
<rnYp_> mira pregunté lo siguiente:
<rnYp_> por qué no windows y por que debo usar linux?
<rnYp_> y alguien me dio una web donde estaba detallada esa
<nxvl> me acuerdo haberla visto, pero me parece que en la lista de correo
<rnYp_> bueno quiero esa web, por que la perdí o hubo un apagón por así decirlo
<nxvl> sino busca en google "porque no windows"
<rnYp_> bueno sí, es lógico que hallaré
<rnYp_> pero esa web, alguiende aquí me la dio, y esa bueno es la que quiero terminar de leerla
<nxvl> si la web se llamaba "porque no windows" probablemente la encuentres buscando "porque no windows" en google
<rnYp_> ok ok ok, sólo preguntaba....
<rnYp_> gracias
<Morell> Hola todos...
<Morell> qué reproductores utilizan para escuchar su música?
<Juanpe> pues depende de lo que quieras
<Juanpe> yo uso banshee
<Morell> yap... yo lo acabo de instalar...
<Morell> la última versión sobre hardy..
<Morell> hay algunas cosas que no he podido hacer....
<Juanpe> como?
<Morell> no reproduce listas de canciones de formato m3u
<Morell> solo quería reproducir los archivos que están en un directorio pero no puedo añadir el directorio..
<Juanpe> claro q si
<Juanpe> selecciona la carpeta nomas
<Morell> !... a ver...
<Morell> le doy en el menú Multimedia/Abrir ubicación...
<Morell> pero solo me deja abrir un archivo... no la carpeta...
<Morell> qué otros reproductores utilizan?..
<blackangel> hola a todos
<blackangel> ayer stuve intentando crear mi canal irc para nuestra neofita comunidad
<blackangel> me dijeron q registrara primero mi nickname
<blackangel> bueno ya lo hice
<blackangel> ahora cual en si es el comando para crear mi canal irc
<blackangel> (join #cipsli), despues q mas hago por favor
<P3L|C4N0> blackangel, más info → /msg chanserv help
<blackangel> ok gracias
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, como ha cambiado lo de pedir un mentor?
<nxvl> en nada
<nxvl> sigue iwal
<nxvl> solo tenemos reunion ahorita del manejo del equipo
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, claro pero esto que me dijo : <huats> RoAkSoAx: the thing is that now there are 2 steps
<nxvl> se referira a junior y senior
<nxvl> no se, preguntale
<RoAkSoAx> ok
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, si hablan de mi aplicacion me avisas.. pq tengo ke kitar
<RoAkSoAx> ciafo
<RoAk> nxvl: q fue?
<xander21c> Holas
<xander21c> nxvl, P3L|C4NO, estoy convocando a un concurso para el afiche del evento del 15 de noviembre
<xander21c> hable con Dante y esta deacuerdo
<nxvl> +1
<xander21c> ya tengo los premios :)
<xander21c> Polo, hostings gratis
<xander21c> los hostings son Linux obiamente
<nxvl> q polos les vas a dar?
<xander21c> ubuntu guru
<xander21c> 1
<nxvl> ah, yala
<xander21c> jaja
<viperhoot> que fue ?
<xander21c> hola viperhoot, les estoy comentando el tema del concurso de afiches
<viperhoot> xander21c, por lo que me dices, para mi no es mala idea, eso siempre y cuando no podamos conseguir un afiche antes de otro modo
<xander21c> la idea es q la gente participe, pero si es facil hacer un afiche ademas hay que hacer al menos alguito nuevo :)
<viperhoot> para mi tu idea me parece bien, nose que piensen los demás
<xander21c> mas tarde mando las bases a ver que les parece al mail de council
<viperhoot> ya chevere
<xander21c> incluso se me ocurre invitar a un par de ubuntu members para la votación de los ganadores :)
 * xander21c en fase magalomana 
<mib_xj699c> hola
<mib_xj699c> hola
<viperhoot> haha
<xander21c> holas mib_xj699c
 * RoAkSoAx saluda
<viperhoot> habla RoAkSoAx
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, a los años
<RoAkSoAx> haha
<viperhoot> jaja si pe
<viperhoot> parciales
<RoAkSoAx> a suave
<RoAkSoAx> que de nuevas tio
<viperhoot> hmmm
<viperhoot> oe
<viperhoot> la tele
<viperhoot> mi pata me sigue jode y jode con eso
<viperhoot> habla te animas ?
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, explica bien pe a ver
<viperhoot> oe, ubuntu 8.10 viene de todas con el clásico human ?
<viperhoot> me huevie creo
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, kreo q no
<RoAkSoAx> no se realmente
<RoAkSoAx> todaiva no lo instalo
<RoAkSoAx> xD
<RoAkSoAx> hahaha
<viperhoot> http://swordfishcode.com/2008/10/ubuntu-810-incluira-el-tema-darkroom/ me dejé llevar por este tio
<viperhoot> nose porque no le creo haha
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, q sera
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, debe saber
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, pero al final ha sido la comunidad quien tuvo la ultima palabra, y concluyeron en que era mejor preservar el tema clásico “Human.
<viperhoot> si pe
<viperhoot> yo ni loco
<RoAkSoAx> yo ya me aburrí del HUman
<RoAkSoAx> hahaha
<viperhoot> jajaja
<xander21c> Holas
<Genelyk> alguien sabe workbench ?
#ubuntu-pe 2008-10-17
<brillantejcoh> We'll be back in a few days, shipping Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) CDs   :)
<redrebel> ya va a salir 8.10?
<mib_lgscbq> hola
<rnYp_> buenas!!
<lomi> alguien sabe copmo desintalar xubuuntu
<xander21c> Holas
<xander21c> alguien leyo mi e-mail??
<RoAkSoAx> xander21c, el de concurso de posters?
<RoAkSoAx> digo afiches?
<P3L|C4N0> esa convocatoria, debería estar en la página de inicio del portal
<nxvl> yo lo vi, pero no lo lei
<nxvl> :P
<xander21c> :P
<RoAkSoAx> lol
<RoAkSoAx> xander21c, lo pones tu o lo pongo yoni?
<xander21c> lo voy a poner y lanzar a todas las listas a las 16:00hrs
<xander21c> Holas
 * RoAkSoAx slaps viperhoot 
<viperhoot> apla !
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, ayudalo a yumie ke me kit :P
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, sin novelas aun, ni lo encuentro personalmente ni por internet
<viperhoot> que fue ?
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, oks normal, ayudalo a yumie tiene probelmas con la instalacion
<RoAkSoAx> yo ando de salida
<RoAkSoAx> yumie, que te ayude viperhoot
<viperhoot> ok
<yumie> ok
<viperhoot> yumie, cual es la duda ?
<yumie> si estoy instalando xubuntu
<yumie> y cuando instalo me sale una pàntalla tipo d o s
<yumie> que dice estops comandos
<yumie> to run a command as administrator (user root) use sudo <command> see man sudo_root for details
<viperhoot> si
<viperhoot> estas en plena instalación ?
<yumie> no
<viperhoot> hmmm
<yumie> eso me aparece cuando recien voy a instaalr el ubuntu
<yumie> ahora cuando instalo solo en modo prueba
<viperhoot> ahi solamente te esta especificando que para cualquier comando debes de ingresar previamente el comando "sudo" que es el que sirve para las tareas de administración
<yumie> me sale una ventana donde dice modo a abaj resolucion
<yumie> y voy a configurar pero no encuentro la targeta ni el modelo de pantalla
<yumie> el mio es
<yumie> via/s3g unicrohme igp
<viperhoot> si no te aparece escoge el modelo genérico
<yumie> eso para la targeta?
<yumie> o para la pantalla?
<viperhoot> pantalla
<yumie> y en cuanto ala targeta como hago para buscar pues tambien me pide añadir y me voy a ruta pero no se como
<yumie> pues ay una que es un modelo pero diece unicrohme etc
<viperhoot> no entiendo a que te refieres
<viperhoot> en el momento de la instalación te está pidiendo especificar tarjeta de video ?
<yumie> eso es en modo prueba
<yumie> osea me sale pantalla baja resolucion y entro al mennu y me sale configurar pantalla marca y modelo
<xander21c> yumie cual es la especificación de tu pc o laptop
<yumie> despues esta la pestaña para la targeta
<xander21c> si es nvidia o ati puede que necesita unos drivers adicionales
<yumie> bueno es p 4 r 256 ram
<yumie> una panatlla lcd de 1024x768 targeta via/s3g unicrohme igp
<yumie> plug and play
<viperhoot> ta que no entiendo, nose como son los pasos de instalación de xubuntu :S
<dvsix> que xubuntu?
<viperhoot> dvsix, si
<viperhoot> por aqui yumie tiene problemas con que se reconozca su tarjeta grafica
<dvsix> que tarjeta usa
<xander21c> yumie esto pasa durante la instalación?? supongo q usas la version 8.04,
<yumie> si
<yumie> exacto
<yumie> cuando recien isntalo
<yumie> es la ultima version de xubuntu
<yumie> pero igual me sucede con el ubuntu
<xander21c> instala en baja resolución y cuanto termine y boteas lo arreglas cuando ya tengas en el HD
<yumie> mm?
<yumie> pero cuando acepto en baja resolucion me sale la pantalla en engro y mi pantalla esta como apagado
<yumie> no se enciende
<viperhoot> ahora que googleo sobre esa tarjeta se nota que trae problemas
<viperhoot> aer que encuentro
<xander21c> yumie encontre esto http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=420&OSID=25&CatID=2580&SubCatID=150
<xander21c> y esto, http://juanpe.lugcix.org/?p=32 lee los comentarios alli tambien dan info
<xander21c> yumie recuerda que ubuntu y xubuntu es casi lo mismo solo la interfase grafica es un poco diferente
 * Juanpe detecta que hicieron link a uno de sus post
<Juanpe> :D
<viperhoot> hey Juanpe aqui hay alguien con un problema similar al que tuviste
<viperhoot> o algo asi entiendo :P
<xander21c> yumie tambien hay esto https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome
<yumie> aja
<xander21c> :)
 * xander21c goes for a juices
<yumie> los voy aver
 * Juanpe pide hagan click en la publicidad plz ;)
<xander21c> :P
<Juanpe> las viperhoot
<Juanpe> las xander21c
<yumie> solo una pregunat cuanto gigas debo tener para instalar ubuntu y xubuntu respectivamente
<Juanpe> pos depende de que tantas cosas quieras probar
<Juanpe> metele unos 10 :P
<viperhoot> yumie, para que complementes: http://www.ubuntu-es.org/index.php?q=node/56140
<viperhoot> y este: http://linuxdev.co.cc/tag/linux/
<viperhoot> http://linuxdev.co.cc/2008/05/30/vias3g-unichrome-igp-ubuntu-804/
<Juanpe> esa tarjeta via en bien jodida
<Juanpe> intente varias cosas pero nada, pero eso fue cuando estaba con dapper
<Juanpe> ahora no se como andara la cosa con esa tarjeta
<yumie> m entonces descargo desde xorg el paquete y como hago instalo
<yumie> o busco la ruta
<nxvl> yumie: si en vez de poner "instalar" pones levantar ubuntu (primera opcion del menu) sale lo mismo?
<yumie> mm voy aver
<nxvl> viperhoot: oe
<nxvl> viperhoot: que voten por LP
<nxvl> viperhoot: los que no estan inscritos y no han firmado el CoC, por lentos pe
<nxvl> viperhoot: si quieren votar que se inscriban
<nxvl> viperhoot: sino cual es la gracia del grupo de LP?
<viperhoot> bueno
<viperhoot> hay 41 miembros en launchpad
<viperhoot> ahora que veo no hay pocos
<xander21c> igual el council seleccionara a los 5 primeros y segun eso ya votamos en LP
<viperhoot> lo que espero es que no terminemos con votos de 5 o 6
<xander21c> ??
<viperhoot> hay varios miembros ya en launchpad, pero no los veo activos
<viperhoot> pregunta, se puede enviar un mail a todos los miembros del grupo en launchpad ?
<viperhoot> asi a penas esté hecha la votación nos aseguramos de que estén informados
<xander21c> humm
<xander21c> pucha lo de la votación se complica
<xander21c> hasta ahora, estamos deacuerdo en lo siguiente:
<nxvl> viperhoot: pero si lo vamos a hacer abierto siempre entonces mejor quitemos el grupo de LP o hagamoslo abierto
<nxvl> viperhoot: no tiene sentido sino
<nxvl> viperhoot: xq me suscribiria al grupo, que beneficios tendria?
<xander21c> El Ubuntu-Pe Council, y 02 ubuntu members invitados seleccionaran 5 trabajos finalistas.
<nxvl> y me parece que votacion/poder de desicion es una de las cosas que deberia darles
<xander21c> solo los users registrados en LP pueden votar
<viperhoot> nxvl, osea, a lo que me refiero es que puede ser en launchpad normal, pero que puedan estar al tanto de la votación
<xander21c> nxvl: tiene un punto, muchos preguntan xq registrarse en LP
<viperhoot> nxvl, seguro que si lo hacemos por alli, varios de los que los tenemos como miemrbos en el grupo ni se van a enterar
<nxvl> viperhoot: ah, si, creo que es abierto
<nxvl> sino podemos usar openid
<viperhoot> nxvl, si hay esa opción, chevere
<viperhoot> eso , o lo tenemos los votos reservados hasta el final
<xander21c> viperhoot votos reservados :) es mas chevere
<viperhoot> ya, entonces que sea por launchpad, pero avisemos a todos los miembros inscritos en LP cuando ya este lista la caja de votación
<viperhoot> ;)
<xander21c> nice
<xander21c> muchachos ultima revición http://paste.ubuntu.com/58905/
<RoAkSoAx> Tecnologica le falta tilde
<RoAkSoAx> aproyo -> una r de mas :P
<RoAkSoAx> cuyas bases se encuentran a continuación (mejor asi que ...lineas mas abajo...
<RoAkSoAx> "público"
<viperhoot> queda
<xander21c> ok
<xander21c> RoAkSoAx: haslo a las 16hrs
<mib_am7uea> Hola Buenas
<mib_am7uea> necesito de su ayuda
<mib_am7uea> el detalle esta en que jugando con compiz malogre todo lo de mi escritorio
<mib_am7uea> ahora no me corre ningun efecto visual en Ubuntu
<ditza> hola
<ditza> quiero platicar contigo fabiola
<ditza> fdshd ok
<ditza> contesta
#ubuntu-pe 2008-10-18
<GNU-Linux> Hola gente como estan
<VulKnO> hola, algun interesado para hablar de python?
#ubuntu-pe 2008-10-19
<genelyk> a i vida por aca?
<genelyk> algo raro
<genelyk> sake midisco de una pentium 3
<genelyk>  la pase a una pentiun 4 con 1gb de ram
<genelyk>  y ta mas lento xD!
<olpc_TM_peru> hola rdavial
<brillantejcoh> hi olpc_TM_peru
<olpc_TM_peru> hi brilatejcoh
<brillantejcoh> olpc_TM_peru:  = sebastian?
<olpc_TM_peru> carlos huaman de tingo maria
<brillantejcoh> ok
<olpc_TM_peru> eres de peru
<brillantejcoh> sip, de tumbes :)
<olpc_TM_peru> ahh mira
<olpc_TM_peru> y comov a el proyecto olpc por esa
<brillantejcoh> pues, un tanto olvidado ya que la gente desde que se entero del olpc-win pues como que se desencanto :(
<olpc_TM_peru> si pes
<olpc_TM_peru> aqui en leoncio prado si estasmo con sugar
<brillantejcoh> olpc_TM_peru:   mira sebastian habia ealizado un aporte con sugar en kubuntu, pero resulta que pues el server donde lo colgo pues ya no esta , tu tienes esa distro
<olpc_TM_peru> no
<brillantejcoh> ok
<KrlozS> Hola?
<KrlozS> buenas tardes?
<KrlozS> alguien por aca?
<KrlozS> :D
<axel42chile> hola a todods
<axel42chile> todos
<axel42chile> tengo una duda
<axel42chile> no puedo conectar mi laptop q tiene ubuntu a internet de manera cableada
<axel42chile> gracias
<KrlozS> :O ... Hola axel que paso?
<axel42chile> como te decia
<axel42chile> no se como usar internet en mi laptop
<axel42chile> le conecto el cable  y no pasa nada
<axel42chile> sin embargo en el otro laptop con windows , si se puede ya q configuré una conexion ingresando los datos de telefónica y funciona adecuadamente
<axel42chile> q debeo hacer en el mio q tiene linux ubuntu?....soy usuario muy neofito en la materia...sorry
#ubuntu-pe 2010-10-19
<maggualhi> Hola alguien me puede ayudar a configuar mi modem claro ZTE 626 em Ubuntu 10.10
<maggualhi> hola
#ubuntu-pe 2010-10-20
<oskar_> hola a todos
<oskar_> buenos dias
#ubuntu-pe 2010-10-21
<lokitosamax> alguien
<lokitosamax> a instalado
<lokitosamax> el ubuntu 10.04 3n un disco externo?
<lokitosamax> hablen
<lokitosamax> por que tengo un problema
<lokitosamax> me sale:
<lokitosamax> error no sunch device
#ubuntu-pe 2011-10-22
<andante> hola
<andante> nadie por aqui
#ubuntu-pe 2011-10-23
<dimitruss> hola que de nuevo en ubuntu como esta el 11.10
<dimitruss> joder los ubunteros en el peru estan mas muertos
<k-milogars> buenas a todos
#ubuntu-pe 2012-10-15
<viperhoot> entonces?
<JoseeAntonioR> carta de invitacion, pasaporte vigente, visa vigente, entrada al evento, carta del seguro, itinerario de viaje
<JoseeAntonioR> nada mas
<viperhoot> ajam
<viperhoot> documento de cuenta bancaria quizá
<viperhoot> meter todo en un sobre pienso
<JoseeAntonioR> en una carpeta
<viperhoot> ajá
<JoseeAntonioR> lo de la cuenta bancaria no es necesario si llevas efectivo
<JoseeAntonioR> la cosa es dar pruebas de solvencia economica
<viperhoot> en mi caso pienso que si
<viperhoot> tarjetazo llevaré, y algo a la mano
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: ya conoceras que es en verdad estar zombificado por el uds
<JoseeAntonioR> vives a base de cafe y red bull
<viperhoot> 3 dias ates cambio mi rutina horaria aquí nomás
<JoseeAntonioR> yo 5
<viperhoot> jajaja
<viperhoot> la universidad me va a dejar terrible
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: a mi el colegio, pero bueno
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: los asientos en vuelo de ida confirmados, espacio para piernas extra gratis!
<viperhoot> no hay ventana no? :(
<JoseeAntonioR> uhm, dejame ver
<JoseeAntonioR> Please wait, while we check...
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: como confirmas asientos?
<viperhoot> me sale el 19F que debo imaginar es mas o menos al centro
<JoseeAntonioR> solo los seleccionas, y a la hora del check in hacerlo lo mas pronto posible (30h antes del vuelo)
<JoseeAntonioR> espera, te doy el link de seatexpert
<JoseeAntonioR> http://seatexpert.com/seatmap/698/Air_France_Boeing_777-200_Version_2/AF-483-20121026-LIM-CDG-1215-/
<JoseeAntonioR> es la version 2
<viperhoot> a ver
<JoseeAntonioR> esta disponible el 42 k en ventana
<JoseeAntonioR> despues, no hay otra ventana
<JoseeAntonioR> y en el CDG-LIM ya no hay ventanas
<viperhoot> fue
<viperhoot> 19 es buena elección
<viperhoot> la mejor diría :P
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> la unica desventaja es que creo que la comida llega al ultimo
<viperhoot> que asientos tienes?
<JoseeAntonioR> yo tengo el 19g y el 40c
<viperhoot> si, mejor que eso no podemos tomar
<viperhoot>  :P
<JoseeAntonioR> el 40c no es tan bueno que digamos, es uno regular
<JoseeAntonioR> pero es pasable
<viperhoot> molestamos al A pa que nos pase ventana :P
<genelyk> .054
<JoseeAntonioR> genelyk: huh?
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: lol, podria ser
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: o si es que por ahi uno queda vacio, nos movemos con permiso, claro
<viperhoot> puede ser
<viperhoot> aunque tampoco es que se pueda ver mucho en esa ruta
<viperhoot> quizá en paris-cph
<viperhoot> genelyk: o/
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: en cdg-cph no se puede elegir asiento todavia :(
<JoseeAntonioR> pero solo hay regulares
<JoseeAntonioR> asi que, ahi vemos
<viperhoot> esperar nada más
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: 40 h antes maso no?
<JoseeAntonioR> 40m maximo para el check in
<viperhoot> ok
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: todavia te acuerdas de html/css?
<viperhoot> claro
<viperhoot> qué pasa?
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: si tengo un form, y tengo un 	<input type="image" src="/media/img/not_attending.png" class="quickattendimg">, y quiero que al hacer click en ese boton en vez de ir a la pagina de la accion, se actualice la actual, que hago?
<JoseeAntonioR> la clase ahi solo me define tamaños
<viperhoot> buena pregunya
<viperhoot> tengo una idea
<viperhoot> dejame ver si estoy en lo correcto
<JoseeAntonioR> ok!
<viperhoot> parece que si
<viperhoot> agregale un onclick="reloadPage()" al final de la etiqueta
<viperhoot> y este script en el <head>
<viperhoot> <script>
<viperhoot> function reloadPage()
<viperhoot>   {
<viperhoot>   location.reload()
<viperhoot>   }
<viperhoot> </script>
<viperhoot> debería funcionar
<JoseeAntonioR> let's try
<JoseeAntonioR> pero tengo un problema, el head y el body no estan definidos
<viperhoot> el body tampoco ?
<JoseeAntonioR> nope
<JoseeAntonioR> es solamente codigo html
<JoseeAntonioR> recordar que esta en django
<viperhoot> agrega el script antes de ese input
<viperhoot> lo ideal es en el head
<JoseeAntonioR> ah, tengo una parte donde estan definidos los scripts
<JoseeAntonioR> lemme try
<viperhoot> pero hacerlo encima de ese código tampoco es problema
<viperhoot> prueba
<JoseeAntonioR> dame un ratin que estoy haciendolo via terminal, que es un vps y solo tengo ssh
<viperhoot> heheh suerte
<viperhoot> salgo ahora, tiempo de cenar por aqui
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: nope, me manda a la page del action
<viperhoot> ya vuelvo en una hora maso
<JoseeAntonioR> bueno, no importa, lo veo luego :)
<JoseeAntonioR> list
<JoseeAntonioR> o
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: en ese caso vas a tenerlo que definir de todas manera en donde sea que estén los scripts
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: ojo, ese script hace un refresh desde la caché del navegador
<JoseeAntonioR> esta bien
<viperhoot> o quieres un refresh de la página tal cual del servidor ?
<JoseeAntonioR> no, del cache
<JoseeAntonioR> es para summit
<viperhoot> ah, normal entonces
<viperhoot> debe servirte
<viperhoot> intenta ;)
<viperhoot> ya vuelvo !
<JoseeAntonioR> listo
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: pregunta, haz actualizado al último kernel ?
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: creo que no, no lo se
<JoseeAntonioR> cual es el ultiom?
<viperhoot> 3.2.0-32
<viperhoot> ten cuidado
<viperhoot> me ha roto la conexión wifi
<viperhoot> y ni idea de cómo volverla :S
<JoseeAntonioR> oooh, cierto, vi ese problema
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: there you go, estoy con ese kernel, y tengo wi-fi!
<viperhoot> chess
<viperhoot> a mi me lo quitaron :(
<viperhoot> acabo de ver una solución
<viperhoot> a ver si atraca
<JoseeAntonioR> lol, suerte
<viperhoot> funcionó
<viperhoot> pero una solución extraña
<viperhoot> http://www.chilecomparte.cl/topic/1983042-problema-wi-fi-1204-ubuntu-en-macbook/
<viperhoot> hora se saber qué son esos paquetes
<JoseeAntonioR> suerte con eso
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: creo que acabo de encontrar un bug criminal : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#b43%20-%20Internet%20access
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: verifica si no esta reportado, reportalo, y te lo confirmo
<viperhoot> hehehe no, lo decía por todos los comentarios de funciona/no funciona al final de la wiki
<viperhoot> aunque no, todos funcionan casi :(
<JoseeAntonioR> lol
<JoseeAntonioR> mala suerte
 * JoseeAntonioR esta dedicado a summit esta semana, quiere que quede genial para el us
<JoseeAntonioR> uds*
<viperhoot> fuere lo que fuere, ya está arreglado :)
<JoseeAntonioR> yay!
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: conseguir gente para openweek no es facil D:
<viperhoot> español o ingles?
<JoseeAntonioR> english
<viperhoot> oh
<viperhoot> pensé que estaban más dispuestas !
<JoseeAntonioR> es bien dificil
<viperhoot> ya hiciste el llamado ?
<JoseeAntonioR> hace dos meses
<viperhoot> Me imagino que ya intentaste con los de la última vez
<viperhoot> no se apuntan para esta edición ?
<JoseeAntonioR> es que la ultima vez no se uso el mismo formato
<JoseeAntonioR> uno de los grandes problemas es que la canonipeople esta de sprint
<viperhoot> veo que falta para el último día
<viperhoot> haz otro llamado
<JoseeAntonioR> ya no puedo, es uno por evento
<viperhoot> regla ?
<JoseeAntonioR> ajam
<viperhoot> uhh
<viperhoot> a contactar personalmente o por twitter ?
<JoseeAntonioR> personalmente, y por mailing lists
<viperhoot> suerte con ello
<viperhoot> falta poco :/
<JoseeAntonioR> si, falta semana y media
<JoseeAntonioR> y no hay nada
<viperhoot> si avisas en #ubuntu ?
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: eso es soporte en general, no es un team concreto
<viperhoot> sólo anunciando, por ahí que alguien de algún team se entera
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: no quiero que de ahi se me lancen personas X a hacer una sesion sobre el team del arcoiris atras de la montaña
<viperhoot> jajajaj
<viperhoot> sólo tú andas a cargo de la organización ?
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: y un chico mas, pero si, basicamente soy yo
<viperhoot> ala, que dilema
<viperhoot> haz todo lo que puedas
<JoseeAntonioR> sip
<viperhoot> algunos cuadros en blanco tampoco es terrible
<JoseeAntonioR> si lo hice en user days y en dev week, se puede hacer
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: se puede hacer un roundtable, tambien :)
<JoseeAntonioR> siempre funciona
<viperhoot> claro
<JoseeAntonioR> la cosa es que sea on-air
<viperhoot> tampoco es que la gente se decepcione por horarios en blanco :P
<viperhoot> a lo que puedas  !
<viperhoot> a dormir !
<viperhoot> ahi nos leemos o/
#ubuntu-pe 2012-10-16
<danielmato> buenas noches
<JoseeAntonioR> hola hola, danielmato :)
<danielmato> JoseeAntonioR, como estas?
<JoseeAntonioR> danielmato: todo bien, como vamos por alla? :)
<danielmato> castigando a un pobre galaxy mini...
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> empezamos en 3
<danielmato> genial
<JoseeAntonioR> PabloRubianes: all set?
<JoseeAntonioR> PabloRubianes: ping
<JoseeAntonioR> looks like we'll start without him
<PabloRubianes> hola
<JoseeAntonioR> ahora si
<JoseeAntonioR> #startmeeting UbuConLA - Reunion del 15 de octubre del 2012
<JoseeAntonioR> #chair PabloRubianes
<JoseBot> Meeting started Tue Oct 16 01:03:18 2012 UTC.  The chair is JoseeAntonioR. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell.
<JoseBot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
* JoseBot changed the topic of #ubuntu-pe to: Ubuntu Peruvian LoCo Team || www.ubuntu-pe.org || Para ser Ubuntero, firma el CoC || Si no respondemos no te desesperes, somos voluntarios || Si tienes una pregunta hazla, no preguntes para preguntar | UbuConLA - Reunion del 15 de octubre del 2012 Meeting | Current topic:
<JoseBot> Current chairs: JoseeAntonioR PabloRubianes
<JoseeAntonioR> PabloRubianes: the field is all yours
<PabloRubianes> hola que tal a todos
<PabloRubianes> y gracias por recibir la reunion de UbuConLA 2013
<PabloRubianes> alguien tiene algun tema para tratar?
<JoseeAntonioR> antes que nada, disculpen a PabloRubianes, parece que tiene un poquito de lag
<PabloRubianes> alguien?
 * ratman leyendo
<danielmato> lag, bastante normal, no tengo problema
<PabloRubianes> si, mi conexion anda horrible
<PabloRubianes> :S
<danielmato> gente, como seguimos esto?
<danielmato> PabloRubianes, está medio complicado
<danielmato> tiene problemas de conexión y no le está llegando esta sala
<JoseeAntonioR> muy complicado diria yo
<JoseeAntonioR> danielmato: nos puedes informar un poco del progreso que se ha tenido en esta semana, por favor?
<JoseeAntonioR> #topic Informacion de la semana
* JoseBot changed the topic of #ubuntu-pe to: Ubuntu Peruvian LoCo Team || www.ubuntu-pe.org || Para ser Ubuntero, firma el CoC || Si no respondemos no te desesperes, somos voluntarios || Si tienes una pregunta hazla, no preguntes para preguntar | UbuConLA - Reunion del 15 de octubre del 2012 Meeting | Current topic: Informacion de la semana
<danielmato> dame un segundo, y ya paso reporte
<danielmato> no estaba preparado para que hablara yo hoy
<JoseeAntonioR> listo :)
<JoseeAntonioR> Pablo tiene 137 segundos de lag, asi que, por favor, comprendanlo
<danielmato> un minuto más y estoy con el informe
<JoseeAntonioR> correcto
<JoseeAntonioR> problemas de ultimo minuto :P
<danielmato> sip, con el isp nacional... el veintiunico que tenemos disponible
<danielmato> bueno, algo voy recibiendo, como para compartir
<danielmato> esta eventurismo armando la gacetilla
<danielmato> con eso se va a presentar en el ministerio de turismo
<danielmato> y tambien, una vez obtenido ese apoyo es mucho más facil, conseguir un buen salon para charlas, y sobre todo hotel para los que vengan de fuera de montevideo
<JoseeAntonioR> bien, que mas?
<danielmato> se esta preparando el material de prensa, y los contactos con los medios de difusión
<danielmato> estamos en espera de confirmación tambien, de parte de un prestigioso hotel, que podría ser la sede
<danielmato> pero de momento, es eso y nada más, un podría ser
<JoseeAntonioR> listo
<JoseeAntonioR> entonces, creo que no hay nada mas que hablar
<JoseeAntonioR> a menos que PabloRubianes ya se haya recuperado de su lag
<JoseeAntonioR> parece que no, entonces eso es todo
<JoseeAntonioR> gracias por haber venido hoy
<JoseeAntonioR> la proxima semana, nos reunimos a la misma hora, mismo canal (#ubuntu-pe). buenas noches
<JoseeAntonioR> #endmeeting
<danielmato> esta complicada la cosa gente
* JoseBot changed the topic of #ubuntu-pe to: Ubuntu Peruvian LoCo Team || www.ubuntu-pe.org || Para ser Ubuntero, firma el CoC || Si no respondemos no te desesperes, somos voluntarios || Si tienes una pregunta hazla, no preguntes para preguntar
<JoseBot> Meeting ended Tue Oct 16 01:29:09 2012 UTC.
<JoseBot> Minutes:        http:/joseeantonior.com/logs/ubuntu-pe/2012/ubuntu-pe.2012-10-16-01.03.moin.txt
<danielmato> parece que el único sin lag, soy yo...
<JoseeAntonioR> y yo
<JoseeAntonioR> otra cosa es que tenga mil cosas :)
<danielmato> dale tranquilo, aca es casi medianoche, y se ve que hasta la ip tiene sueño...
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> bueno, proxima semana aqui tambien
<danielmato> :-(
<danielmato> genial, espero que con menos lag
<JoseeAntonioR> ahora JoseeAntonioR tiene que salir apurado, ya se le hace tarde para un compromiso
<danielmato> recien esta viendo cosas del principio...
<danielmato> dale, nos vemos el lunes
<danielmato> saludos
#ubuntu-pe 2012-10-17
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: ping
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: o/
<viperhoot> recién llegando
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: anda registrandote en summit, para las sesiones que quieras
<JoseeAntonioR> cosa que el scheduler se va moviendo segun tu disponibilidad
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: ahora lo hago, como dijiste que realmente los horarios terminan siendo otros :P
<JoseeAntonioR> si, porque el scheduler se mueve alrededor de los required
<viperhoot> me meto más a community, desktop y design pienso
<JoseeAntonioR> estoy viendo que el hotel tiene un gimnasio increible
<viperhoot> jajaja llegaremos muertos
<viperhoot> no creo que toque un gimnasio
<JoseeAntonioR> lol, mi horario ya esta cambiado, ya veremos ya
 * JoseeAntonioR esta super ansioso
<viperhoot> el tener clases hasta las 11pm me hace complicado el cambio de horario desde ya
<JoseeAntonioR> ouch
<JoseeAntonioR> yo solo tengo clases hasta las 3:30
<viperhoot> mucho por hoy
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: ya nos leemos mañana, el sueño me gana
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: listo, cualquier cosa me avisas
<viperhoot> claro ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> mañana vemos lo del store tambien
#ubuntu-pe 2012-10-18
<JoseeAntonioR> hey hey, viperhoo
<JoseeAntonioR> hey hey, viperhoot *
<viperhoot> hola hola !
<JoseeAntonioR> ready for the release?
<viperhoot> jajaja
<viperhoot> descargando
<JoseeAntonioR> tooodavia no esta listo, tienen que terminar de sincronizar las imagenes
<viperhoot> ya están sincronizadas creo
<viperhoot> en realeases.ubuntu.com
<JoseeAntonioR> yo me voy por un do-release-upgrade, no quiero que mi sistema se rompa por quinta vez
<viperhoot> con cuidado igual :P
<JoseeAntonioR> si
#ubuntu-pe 2012-10-19
<comredsystem> buenas tardes
#ubuntu-pe 2012-10-20
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: o/
<JoseeAntonioR> hola, alberto!
<alberto> hola,
<alberto> aca nuevo en ubuntu
<JoseeAntonioR> y como te va?
<JoseeAntonioR> te gusta?
<alberto> si hasta ahora todo bien.  lo he instalado en la laptop
<alberto> y ando investigando para conocer mas
<alberto> como va la comunidad aca en Peru??
<JoseeAntonioR> todo bien, poco a poco vamos creciendo
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: pregunta, cuando se procede a hacer el removal de los teams de -es-locos?
<SergioMeneses> Aun no he enviado informacion
<SergioMeneses> La otra semana lo hago
<SergioMeneses> Al parecer no todos andan felices con la desicion
<alberto> bueno seguire investigando todo lo relacionado a ubuntu y linux ya cualquier duda espero contar con su ayuda
<JoseeAntonioR> alberto: por seguro
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: no entenderia el punto de esas personas, realmente
<SergioMeneses> Yo tampoco
<SergioMeneses> Es un tema complicado
<SergioMeneses> Anso pemsando en un hanhout con los lideres de latinamerica
<JoseeAntonioR> seria bueno discutirlo en la sesion del lococouncil del uds, si es que hay una
<SergioMeneses> Si claro
<SergioMeneses> Tambien
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: parece que no hay una, asi que propongale a Laura para hacer un blueprint y que salga en summit
<SergioMeneses> Eso vi ayer
<SergioMeneses> Peo me preocupa mi visa
<JoseeAntonioR> no se preocupe mucho, tomelo con calma
<SergioMeneses> Por eso no he estado muy activo
<SergioMeneses> Si
<JoseeAntonioR> no veo motivo para que no se la den
<SergioMeneses> Pues en lo q se puede
<SergioMeneses> Lo q si me daria duro es perder todo por la visa
<JoseeAntonioR> si, seria terrible
<SergioMeneses> Total
<SergioMeneses> Pero si
<SergioMeneses> Mañana trabajo lo del blueprint
<SergioMeneses> Y les comento al LC
<JoseeAntonioR> genial, entonces
<SergioMeneses> :)
#ubuntu-pe 2012-10-21
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax: ping
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax: estas por ahi? asunto medio urgente
<JoseeAntonioR> hey hey, viperhoot
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: o/
<JoseeAntonioR> como vamos?
<viperhoot> por fin con ubuntu 12.10
<viperhoot> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> funciono la boot option que te d?
<JoseeAntonioR> di*
<viperhoot> no
<viperhoot> desafortunadamente :(
<JoseeAntonioR> ouch
<viperhoot> mucha magia negra tuve que usar, pero ya está perfecto ;)
<viperhoot> una mezcla del driver experimental de nvidia con el nouveau
<viperhoot> y juas, levanta sin problemas
<viperhoot> :D
<JoseeAntonioR> yay!
<viperhoot> si
<viperhoot> fuera de eso todo normal ;)
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: que sabes de los asientos de los otros vuelos? ya se pueden reservar?
<JoseeAntonioR> no, que yo sepa
<JoseeAntonioR> dejame volver a revisar
<viperhoot> ok
<JoseeAntonioR> nope, seleccion no disponible
<viperhoot> ojalá se pueda
<viperhoot> pregunta
<viperhoot> sabes si se le puede configurar atajo de alguna forma a la app de gwibber ?
<viperhoot> atajo de teclados, quiero decir
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: te refieres al poster? yo lo tengo asi :P
<viperhoot> ajá
<JoseeAntonioR> lo tienes en spanish no?
<viperhoot> si
<JoseeAntonioR> uhm, en configuracion de teclado
<JoseeAntonioR> en atajos
<viperhoot> hora de revisar ;)
<viperhoot> como hice instalación limpia, todas mis cosas han desaparecido, de a pocos me voy acordando que tenía :P
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: el comando es gwibber-poster
<JoseeAntonioR> just fyi
<viperhoot> ok
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: genial! gracias :D
<JoseeAntonioR> np
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: los de air france me han dado una tarjeta de papel para que acumule millas :P
<viperhoot> lastima que no sean de la misma de lan
<viperhoot> :(
<viperhoot> sacaría buena distancia
<JoseeAntonioR> nope, ahi tengo un monton de millas
<JoseeAntonioR> gracias al uds-q :P
<viperhoot> hehehe
<viperhoot> a ver cuanto me suben
<JoseeAntonioR> estos viajecitos asi si convienen para acumular millas
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: dile a Kazusa que ponga tu numero de lan para  el vuelo de lan
<viperhoot> cómo asi ?
<viperhoot> nro de viajero frecuent e?
<JoseeAntonioR> ajam
<viperhoot> si lo puso
<JoseeAntonioR> ah, genial entonces
<viperhoot> lo mandé en el form que me enviaste al inicio de tood
<viperhoot> ;)
<viperhoot> todo*
<JoseeAntonioR> pucha, que ya hay que empezar a alistar maletas D:
<viperhoot> heheh si
<viperhoot> algo indispensable que haya que llevar?
<JoseeAntonioR> los adaptadores, UNA EXTENSION, mochila, laptop
<viperhoot> obligatoria la extensión?
<JoseeAntonioR> obligatoria si es que tienes mucha cosa que cargar, asi que diria que si
<JoseeAntonioR> durante el evento hay, pero en los cuartos SIEMPRE faltan enchufes
<viperhoot> celular y laptop
<viperhoot> ah y la cámara
<viperhoot> rayos
<viperhoot> si
<viperhoot> llevo una :D
<JoseeAntonioR> cuando estemos por alla te enseño como mover el tiempo de exposicion para que ni flash necesites
<JoseeAntonioR> se te acaba la bateria mas rapido, y quemas las fotos
<JoseeAntonioR> #leccionesdeunaamigaquellevacamarasacombate
<viperhoot> jajajaja
<viperhoot> ok
<viperhoot> aunque
<viperhoot> parece que ya fue la d6
<viperhoot> mi hermano no la quiere soltar :(
<JoseeAntonioR> no quiere que lleves la 60d?!
<viperhoot> esa
<viperhoot> no
<viperhoot> :(
<JoseeAntonioR> D:
<viperhoot> bueno, si consideramos su "ya veremos"  como un no
<JoseeAntonioR> hablalo bien y tendras unas muy buenas fotos de la ciudad ;)
<viperhoot> jajaja
<viperhoot> eso espero
<JoseeAntonioR> tengo que ver que hacer en 15 horas con una laptop, un ipod touch, y un libro, aparte de dormir
<JoseeAntonioR> espero que me llege el learn python the hard way en estos dias
<viperhoot> uno que otro libro ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> llevo el Official Ubuntu Book?
<viperhoot> me lo prestas un rato ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> y el Ubuntu Made Easy?
<viperhoot> también :P
<JoseeAntonioR> listo
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: algo mas que quieres que lleve?
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: algo mas que quieres que lleve?
<viperhoot> pienso que nada más
<viperhoot> hay que ver llegando eso de los chips
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: en el aeropuerto sobrado encontramos
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: en 7eleven venden, si averigue
#ubuntu-pe 2013-10-14
<Austrum> Hola
<Austrum> Un favor amigos de Ubuntu. Yo uso esta distro desde la versión 9. Y lo que me gustaba de la versiones anteriores es de que había la Vista Compacta y ahora en esta última versión ya  no hay. Quisiera saber si existe la manera de habilitarla. Gracias
#ubuntu-pe 2013-10-15
<elias21> Hola
<jose> hola
<elias21> hola jose sabes si es posible que me envien por courier CD de ubuntu, me acuerdo que antes existia
<jose> sí, claro
<jose> lo único que cubres tú es el gasto de envío y el costo del DVD si deseas 13.04
<jose> si es 12.04 sólo el costo de envío
<elias21> me acuerdo que era registrandose desde la web de ubuntu
<jose> elias21: eso ya no existe
<jose> shipit.ubuntu.com
<elias21> ok. pense que seguia
<elias21> uds estan en lima?
<jose> sí
<elias21> y se reunen o algo asi..?
<jose> sí, si es que hay eventos se postea
<jose> loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-pe
<jose> facebook.com/ubuntuperu
<elias21> ah .. el proximo es en noviembre
<elias21> jose y se reunen para realizar colaboraciones con ubuntu?
#ubuntu-pe 2013-10-16
<viperhoot> jose: o/
<jose> hola hola, viperhoot
<viperhoot> sigo encerrado
<viperhoot> pero con bastante tiempo libre
<jose> :P
<viperhoot> me voy a dedicar a darle ciertos arreglitos al sitio
<jose> eso es 'bueno'
<viperhoot> claro
<viperhoot> así me distraigo un poco y no me rasco jajja
<viperhoot> jose: no tenemos $40 no ?
<jose> pm
<elias21> Hola jose, existe algun requisito para unirse al grupo de launchpad: ubuntu-pe?
#ubuntu-pe 2013-10-17
<M1L0> buenas!
<romeo_> hola
<romeo_> holña hay alguien?
#ubuntu-pe 2013-10-18
<mikels> Buenos dias?
<mikels> Hola?
<mikels> alguien???
<elias21> hola
#ubuntu-pe 2013-10-19
<elias21> Hola saben si habrá release party para el 13.10?
#ubuntu-pe 2013-10-20
<SergioMeneses> jose, saludos!
<SergioMeneses> pm?
<jose> no hay problema
#ubuntu-pe 2014-10-19
<KingOfUK> José Antonio Rey jose
#ubuntu-pe 2015-10-14
<TR3M3R3> buenas
<TR3M3R3> alguien en linea?
